
Hot Take: Stop Donation Shaming Public Figures for Giving Money to Worthy Causes - SilentDonor
https://silentdonor.com/stop-donation-shaming-public-figures/
======
yohannparis
Because then people think it's a good thing. Have a system to tax people
appropriately, and you never need donations.

~~~
SilentDonor
It is still clearly a good thing. Even by your own account - until the tax
system is taxing "people appropriately", this is the way that wealthy donors
give back. I think you and many people who share your opinion have a distaste
for the current way taxes are levied, but that distaste should not manifest
itself in shaming public donors for giving back.

